# ARSOF Core Attributes Discussion



## shoe_lacy (Jun 3, 2019)

I received this from one of my mentors on the old Instagram.

A few questions for discussion:

Which do you think the new upcoming service members/SOF members lack from their generation or in general?

What do these mean to you?

Which ones can you improve on?

EDIT: thanks @digrar !
Personally - I have my unprofessional moments. Although they are of less severity they still set a bad example to new soldiers on the FiST teams. 

I asked my FSO what she thought and she said Courage - but more so along the lines of bearing and not apologizing for ruffling feathers for good purposes. 

And also I think I can improve my adaptability. Not bitching so much whenever monotonous big army tasks come down. It doesn’t do anything except damage my image and increase negative energy. 

In reality nobody ever truly masters anything but these are some big ones for me personally.


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 3, 2019)

I’ll bite,  @shoe_lacy 

Why does it matter? Why do our answer matter to you? Most importantly, why do you think you can just lost this and warrant a response at all?


----------



## shoe_lacy (Jun 3, 2019)

amlove21 said:


> I’ll bite,  @shoe_lacy
> 
> Why does it matter? Why do our answer matter to you? Most importantly, why do you think you can just lost this and warrant a response at all?



Sir, 

I think that investing thought and discussing some of these things is mutually beneficial for anyone involved. 

At no point was this meant to be challenging anyone’s capability or meant to be disrespectful - I don’t understand how you perceive my approach but I apologize.


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 3, 2019)

shoe_lacy said:


> Sir,
> 
> I think that investing thought and discussing some of these things is mutually beneficial for anyone involved.
> 
> At no point was this meant to be challenging anyone’s capability or meant to be disrespectful - I don’t understand how you perceive my approach but I apologize.


So I’m not a sir. We are way closer in age than cams for a random sir. 

Investing in though experiments can be extremely rewarding. I ask because things like mental toughness and preparation have been addressed a lot on the board; did you real those other threads? Specifically the SOF Mentor forums and sub forums? 

I guess my question is, “What specific questions do you have because the general question has already been answered.”


----------



## shoe_lacy (Jun 3, 2019)

amlove21 said:


> So I’m not a sir. We are way closer in age than cams for a random sir.
> 
> Investing in though experiments can be extremely rewarding. I ask because things like mental toughness and preparation have been addressed a lot on the board; did you real those other threads? Specifically the SOF Mentor forums and sub forums?
> 
> I guess my question is, “What specific questions do you have because the general question has already been answered.”



I think you’re absolutely correct - upon further investigation that should’ve been conducted prior a few of these traits have been discussed.

My intent for this thread wasn’t in a Q/A format, I had no singular question in mind; but moreso to invite people to explore their own shortcomings and discuss commonalities from their previous experiences - whether it from high school, conventional military or from their time in SOF selection. 

Such as, “What traits did you notice the people of the younger generation lack? What did you notice that conventional military service members lack?” and “What do you think people from your generation do not possess from these attributes?” Things of the sort. Nothing specific in mind, just a general discussion.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 4, 2019)

Your original question assumes a negative, specifically that there are one or more attributes missing from the current crop of SOF recruits.  My response would be that it is likely that they lack none of those attributes, or they would not become ARSOF.

I reject the fundamental assumption that the "younger generation" or the conventional forces categorically lack any of the attributes listed in the original post. I recognize that this is an ARSOF product, but those traits are not SOF-peculiar. Slap a 3ID logo and appropriate verbiage on that document, and it would hold equally well.

Instead of starting a discussion by bashing people who want to serve their country, and those who are already serving in the conventional forces, a better approach would be to simply ask for opinions on how the current batch measures up to the listed attributes. That is a neutral question that does not indicate an expected negative answer. Or ask how the newest recruits might better prepare themselves to join the ranks of ARSOF.

I for one are tired of negative comments about millennial-generation recruits or conventional forces or anyone else in uniform for that matter. Anyone who serves their country, in any capacity, has my respect.

Signed, a guy who was in two major ARSOF units, and worked downrange with most of the rest of them, and who knows the 5th SOF Truth.


----------



## shoe_lacy (Jun 4, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> Instead of starting a discussion by bashing people who want to serve their country, and those who are already serving in the conventional forces, a better approach would be to simply ask for opinions on how the current batch measures up to the listed attributes. That is a neutral question that does not indicate an expected negative answer. Or ask how the newest recruits might better prepare themselves to join the ranks of ARSOF.
> 
> I for one are tired of negative comments about millennial-generation recruits or conventional forces or anyone else in uniform for that matter. Anyone who serves their country, in any capacity, has my respect.
> 
> Signed, a guy who was in two major ARSOF units, and worked downrange with most of the rest of them, and who knows the 5th SOF Truth.



Thank you - I agree with everything you’ve said! Unfortunately I haven’t been verified yet and my attempts to start a discussion were too soon and don’t hold any credibility. 

I’m genuinely confused as to how you felt this post was meant to be aggressive in any manner and negative towards any particular age group - it was meant to be insightful and beneficial. If you could please quote specifically where I insulted any generation or any individuals capability I’d be more than happy to apologize. 

Being young and a service member myself - I can personally attest that there ARE in fact certain traits that are lacking among my peers and my generation. 

Nonetheless I shouldn’t have posted this thread seeing as I’m not verified. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 4, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> Your original question assumes a negative, specifically that there are one or more attributes missing from the current crop of SOF recruits.  My response would be that it is likely that they lack none of those attributes, or they would not become ARSOF.
> 
> I reject the fundamental assumption that the "younger generation" or the conventional forces categorically lack any of the attributes listed in the original post. I recognize that this is an ARSOF product, but those traits are not SOF-peculiar. Slap a 3ID logo and appropriate verbiage on that document, and it would hold equally well.
> 
> ...



I have my issues with elements of the Millennial generation, but those cats have born the brunt and earned the scars of the post-9/11 military.  To those who fight/fought the stereotypes to wear the uniform, hat's off....


----------



## Gunz (Jun 4, 2019)

Agree with @Marauder06 that those attributes can apply to non-SOF units...They apply IMV to Marine infantry and to Marines in general.

I happen to be the dad of three amazing millennial guys, and through them have met dozens of awesome young people of their generation. 

Millennial is just a label. Beyond pegging an era it has no meaning. You either have your shit in one green ditty bag... or you don't.


----------



## digrar (Jun 9, 2019)

shoe_lacy said:


> What do these mean to you?
> 
> Which ones can you improve on?



This would probably go down a lot better if you answer your own questions first.


----------



## shoe_lacy (Jun 10, 2019)

digrar said:


> This would probably go down a lot better if you answer your own questions first.



Edited! Thanks.


----------

